# Health Update



## cfellows (Jan 1, 2019)

I know I don't visit this forum very often, but a lot of you are familiar with stuff I've done and contributed in the past.  I consider all of you friends and thought it perhaps relevant to let you know what's going on in my life.  Not looking for sympathy or even condolences, just providing information.

Almost 4 years ago, at age 71, I was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  Since then various courses of chemotherapy have kept me in and out of remission.  This October I learned that my cancer is growing again and I've exhausted all treatment options.  Long story short, I probably have a few months left.  I arranged for my two sons to come to Austin and collect all my shop stuff except for a few hand tools.  They are both a lot like me and love tinkering and making things and the gift of my tools will expand their horizons significantly.

I am still able to get around the house and work on simple projects, mostly electronic.  I've had 4 years to prepare for this, am mostly upbeat and keep myself busy.  I'm relearning that it's  pretty amazing what you can accomplish with a cordless drill, a Dremel, and a soldering iron.  I'm not in any pain, mostly just weak and not much stamina.   So that's it for now.  I hope this topic is not inappropriate or badly received.  Just thought it might be useful for folks to know.

Chuck


----------



## 10K Pete (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for the update. Hang in there friend!

Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm glad you posted the information. Gives us a chance to thank you for all the years of build logs and free plans for a lot of your projects. I have enjoyed following along and have picked up many tips and tricks that I sometimes use. Thank you for taking the time to enrich our lives with your wisdom and generosity.


----------



## Ropetangler (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi Chuck,
So sorry to hear of your situation. Like you I don't visit this forum very often, but when I have, your contributions have stood out with their interesting and informed content, all delivered in a most courteous style. I and many others I am sure will greatly miss your posts.
I am not sure if you have a Mens shed organisation in the U.S. but in Australia we do and I am a member of my local Men's Shed. Your post echoes the situation of the patron of our shed, who has recently been diagnosed with mesothelioma, almost certainly caused by a contract job he did at an asbestos processing plant many years ago. Unfortunately his prognosis is similar to yours, and he too will be greatly missed.
Finally Chuck I would just like to thank you for taking the time and making the effort to share your knowledge and providing the encouragement for your fellow (no pun intended) enthusiasts. Well done, and I hope that your time left while maybe short, will be pain and discomfort free, and you enjoy the love, comfort and friendship of family and close friends.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you for all your contributions to model engineering Chuck. I have learned a huge amount from your detailed posts (and will undoubtedly learn more from them in future) and I am sure your influence will be felt for a great many years to come.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Chuck. Thank you for all the help you have given me over the years.  Your postings have given me and I am sure many others a greater understanding of some of the nuances of this hobby and machining in general.


----------



## a41capt (Jan 2, 2019)

Chuck,

I too have enjoyed reading your many posts and have grown as a hobby machinist due to your advice. While we will miss you here and now, my faith tells me we will have the pleasure of your company again down the road.

Thank you for your many contributions to our wonderful world of model engineering, and the inspiration you have given to this neophyte machinist.

John W.
Camp Verde, AZ


----------



## Mike Henry (Jan 2, 2019)

You can be proud of the legacy you leave behind in your HMEM contributions.


----------



## Cymro77 (Jan 2, 2019)

Chuck,  I am saddened to read your post, but Happy to know you, and to have read and learned from your many posts.  The time and effort you have spent in teaching myself, and many other neophytes in this hobby, is greatly appreciated.  I personally cannot thank you enough for your contribution to the hobby, may your remaining time with us be as comfortable and meaningful as is possible.  Keep the Dremel buzzing and the iron hot!  The secret to life is to keep living!
Best Wishes - a fellow Traveller, same age, same direction.  DW


----------



## BillC (Jan 2, 2019)

Chuck (one of the good) Fellows, 
You have always been upbeat - we know because we have been reading your posts here and on other forums for a good while and have seen it - you're good people - smart too! You have given of yourself, share your wit and knowledge, and have given to your sons very precious stuff - and that is their ability to do for themselves with their own hands and that is unfathomably precious... 

Somehow we could easily outlive our earthly bodies - sort of like a plan that we have nothing to do with and absolutely no control over what-so-ever - as you know. Keep good spirits and your faith. Godspeed to you Chuck! 

Bill C


----------



## davidyat (Jan 3, 2019)

Chuck, Grasshopper here. Thank you so much for your assistance in helping me build my Cirrus Compressed Air V-8 you designed. I followed Bazmak's build at twice your measurements. Since I didn't know how to cut gears yet, I went with a toothed drive belt with an idler. If you hadn't told me about the different rotation of the rotary valve, I would still be tearing my hair out wondering why it won't run. In your honor, here is a video of my Cirrus V-8 that I will be taking to the NAMES show in April.
Grasshopper


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2019)

Please encourage your sons to visit this forum and others you have used to let us know how your tools are still being used. Hopefully they will have inherited your love of machining and quality workmanship. We would love to see even their learning efforts.


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Chuck
So sorry to hear of your poor health, like many others on this forum I have learnt much from your contributions and your postings will no doubt be available for all future forum members to  learn from.
From the tone of your recent post I believe you are at peace with your situation, this tells us you have an exceptionally strong will.
Once again thank you for your contributions to modelling.
Regards, xpylonracer


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 5, 2019)

Chuck, what could I possibly add to the display of appreciation above?
I am glad we met and enjoyed our chats at the Austin group and admire your depth and skills in so many field of interest.
Mauro


----------



## Kevork BOYACIYAN (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi Chuck,
I'm so sorry to hear your health problems. I was inspired a lot from your carburetor drawings on HMEM forum pages, when I was made some research on 2011. I believe that your works will be inspirated many other a lot who visit this forums. I hope that everything will be good for you and your family.
Regards.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 14, 2019)

Chuck,

I know first hand how you are feeling and coping.

It has been a pleasure to have known you over the last few years and used a few of your great ideas in some of the models I have built.

John


----------



## Longboy (Jan 14, 2019)

I hear you Chuck. For us makers and crafters of metal.....and there is no getting around it, we are building legacy around the models we design and build from nothing for our enjoyment. Kinda around at the right time with internet connection, more hobbyists know and learn of our works. Thats the cool thing about living saying, "I MADE THAT"!  And these models remain as our footprints here. Good job!    -----Dave.


----------



## mnay (Jan 14, 2019)

Chuck,
Sorry to hear of your continuing  health concerns.  I wanted to thank you again for you suggestions and help to convert my bridgeport to cnc a couple of years ago.  I have read all of your posts on the forums and have learned a lot and have saved many of your drawings and ideas for my bucket list.
Mike Nay


----------



## derrickd (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Chuck, 
I have had a similar challenge and have made it through with the use of natural medicine and a very new supplement. 
Please contact me at 

[email protected]  for any further information. 

Derrick


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your health issues Chuck. I really appreciate your contributions especially the indexing head project you did that sparked my interests in the same project.


----------



## propclock (Jan 16, 2019)

I have read almost all your posts, but personally don't post enough. 
Sounds like a miracle is required, Hope and pray you get one. 
Morbid I know but you will live on from the efforts you have made to help others. 
I often think, one of the reasons I love this hobby,  You have something physical to leave behind.
You have both the things you made , but probably even greater, the help you have given others
by taking the time to help and post.  Hope for the best, Thanks Chuck


----------

